# Islamorada



## DuckNut

So what is the controversy with the keys?

You need to change your reservations from La Jolla to Cheeca Lodge. You can thank me later.

Florida bay is accessible from Islamorada by skiff. Many people on here have gone from Flamingo to Islamorada in skiffs. Just leave bay side and use your maps to find points to fish and use your GPS. Tarpon have slowed down but you will still find them in the channels. 

Be careful in that little skiff as there is a storm heading that way.


----------



## RCR

Controversy may have been the wrong word. It just seems that everytime someone that's not a local asks a question about the keys (on here or down there) it's "the fish are all gone" "better stay home" "freshwater from the glades has everything screwed up". I know there is a real problem in the glades, and it has seriously and will continue to seriously effect some areas. I was just trying to avoid this thread going in that direction. I love the keys and the people there and always enjoy the trip! 

I wish I could afford the Cheeca lodge! We don't require much. Just somewhere that has a roof and a/c. 

The flamingo run will be a little much for me without bringing extra fuel and also wouldn't want to make that trip alone for the first time. Thanks!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Man you'll get that kind of talk no matter where you are asking about. By the way, there aren't any fish in Charleston, you should go elsewhere. 

If you find a good shallow grass flat on the bay side. pole it.


----------



## mwolaver

From La Jolla, you can easily get to the Indian Key fill set of channels. There will always be resident tarpon there. Lures are very difficult now with all the dead-baiting. I recommend getting some large crabs from WWS or pinfish. Hang them around one of the many "trash lines" that set up around the bends of the channels on the out-going. The nearest bayside flats are those that run from Shell out to West and the Crab keys. Just take your time and run the lee side of those banks. Your girl will be much happier and it just takes a few more minutes to get there. Most of the islands have motes or channels with snappers and stuff and that keeps the rods bent. Just have fun. Your right next door to the Lorelei; what could be better!


----------



## RCR

Thanks mwolaver. Those spots are definitely my no problem go-to's. Now I just need to see if they're holding fish! Do bones find themselves inside the bay this time of year? Everything I hear points to the ocean side flats... Yeah I'm sure ill be taking her to catch some mangroves when she gets tired of staring at my ass for a couple hours staked out holding a fly rod. Lorelei within walking distance is a big plus!


----------



## mwolaver

Always a few fish on the swash flat, behind Robbies. That strip all the way out past the intracoatal, past the Petersons, to Bradley will hold fish on the right tides. Bonefishing is vastly different their now; not so many fish. Just have to tough it out.


----------



## Atomic

Ohh how lucky your girl is to have you take her (a first timer) to the keys! Hell I've been there numerous times and it doesn't get old!


----------



## RCR

And she'll be riding comfortably thanks to you! Can you make me some badass insoles to go with that cushion!?

Thanks for the info MW!


----------



## Atomic

I'm scratching my head here.. if you tell me what an insole is id be glad to make it for ya! Lol!


----------



## RCR

Atomic said:


> I'm scratching my head here.. if you tell me what an insole is id be glad to make it for ya! Lol!


 Made sense in my head haha. She gets to ride on the cooler with a fancy new cushion, I have to stand in the back and drive... Need Cushioned Insoles for my shoes! Just joking of course


----------



## Atomic

Lol! Well I could make a cushion for a bench or seat for ya!


----------



## backcountrypaul

I agree with your post that fishing the Keys since Irma has been a challenge. I was just there two weeks ago and we had fish by the bridge but no takers for two days. Went to bonefishing and had one good day. still a great place to be but it's tough when you spend a couple of grand and no bites. Tight Lines


----------

